# Osso Bucco recipes?



## ptr_hml (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi I am new to the list and can't wait to trade ideas with everyone. We have a food wholesaler near us who has an overstock/salvage store open to the masses. I came home last week with 30 pounds of osso bucco. It is individually vacuum packed in 1-2 pound portions. (just so you will groan it was $1.79 per pound hence the freezer full!) Anyway I need some easy recipes as I am a bit overwhelmed by what I have found!

I could also use some swordfish and mahi mahi recipes as that was my last purchase.

I will keep everyone updated on my purchases as I usually come back from Dot's Country Store with more food than ideas!

The products are excellent so if you will be in the west central illinois area email me and I will give you directions. Sometimes you hit a homerun and othertimes it's a big strike out!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 15, 2004)

here's one for lamb shanks, not exactly osso buco, but it comes highly recommended. 

BRAISED LAMB SHANKS WITH CARAMELIZED ONIONS AND SHALLOTS and potato and root veggie mash




Lamb Shanks
4 tablespoons olive oil
1 pound onions, sliced
5 large shallots, sliced (about 1 cup)
2 tablespoons chopped fresh rosemary or 2 teaspoons dried

6 3/4- to 1-pound lamb shanks
all purpose flour
2 1/2 cups dry red wine
2 1/2 cups canned beef broth
1 1/2 tablespoons tomato paste
2 bay leaves


Potato and Root vegetable mash
3 large russet potatoes (about 2 1/2 pounds), peeled, cut into 2-inch pieces
3 rutabagas (about 1 3/4 pounds), peeled, halved, thinly sliced
6 small parsnips (about 14 ounces), peeled, cut into 1-inch pieces


3 tablespoons olive oil


For lamb shanks:
Heat 2 tablespoons olive oil in heavy large Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add sliced onions and shallots and sauté until brown, about 20 minutes. Mix in 2 tablespoons chopped rosemary. Remove from heat.
Sprinkle lamb shanks with salt and pepper; coat lamb with flour. Heat remaining 2 tablespoons olive oil in heavy large skillet over high heat. Working in batches, all lamb shanks to skillet and cook until brown on both sides, about 10 minutes per batch. Using tongs, transfer lamb shanks to plate. Add 1 cup dry red wine to same skillet and bring to boil, scraping up any browned bits. Pour into Dutch oven with onion mixture. Add remaining 1 1/2 cups red wine, canned beef broth, tomato paste and 2 bay leaves to dutch oven. Bring to boil, stirring until tomato paste dissolves. Add lamb shanks, turning to coat with liquid.

Bring mixture to boil. Reduce heat, cover and simmer until lamb is almost tender, turning lamb shanks occasionally, about 1 1/2 hours. (Can be prepared 1 day ahead. Cover and refrigerate.)

Uncover Dutch oven and boil until liquid is reduced to sauce consistency, stirring and turning lamb shanks occasionally, about 30 minutes. Season with salt and pepper.

For Mash:
Bring large pot of salted water to boil. Add potatoes, rutabagas and parsnips. Boil until vegetables are tender, about 30 minutes. Drain well.

Return vegetables to same pot. Mash until coarse puree forms. Mix in 3 tablespoons olive oil. Season vegetables to taste with salt and pepper. (Vegetable mash can be prepared 2 hours ahead. Let stand at room temperature. Rewarm over low heat, stirring frequently.) Transfer vegetables to bowl and serve.

Spoon Potato and Root Vegetable Mash onto plates. Top vegetables with lamb shanks and sauce. Sprinkle lamb shanks with additional chopped fresh rosemary and serve.



Serves 6.


Bon Appétit

January 1996


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2004)

*Osso Bucco Recipe*

Osso Bucco
makes 12 pieces for 6 people 

Ingredients:

12 veal knuckles
1 large onion, cut into rings
2 tbsp. corn oil (or olive oil)
1 cup dry white wine
3 tomatoes, cut into 8 wedges
2 garlic cloves, smashed and chopped
2 bay leaf 
2 tbsp. parsley, chopped
1/4 teaspoon oregano
1/4 teaspoon thyme 
salt and pepper  


Instructions:

1. Prepare your basic ingredients. 
2.  Brown veal in the hot oil for 5 minutes on each side.

3.  Add the onion rings and season to taste.

4.  Pour the white wine over the ingredients and reduce it by half.

5.  Add the tomatoes, garlic, bay leaf, parsley, oregano, thyme, and salt and pepper to taste.

6. Cover the casserole and cook the Osso Bucco in the oven at 350 degrees for 1 hour and 30 minutes.


Recipe provided by Cynthia Magliocco


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 15, 2004)

Sorry, no recipe, but I do have a question.  I can get beef shanks at the butcher's really cheap.  Has anybody used beef shanks in making Osso Bucco?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2004)

*Osso Bucco*

Here's a recipe that got rave reviews on Epicurious.  97% would make it again.








For stew
8 to 10 (10-oz) meaty cross-cut veal shanks (osso buco; 5 to 6 1/2 lb total), each tied with kitchen string
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons olive oil
3 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 medium onions, halved lengthwise and thinly sliced
1 small carrot, finely chopped
1 celery rib, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1 cup dry white wine
1 cup chicken broth 
1 (28- to 32-oz) can whole plum tomatoes with juice (not in purée), coarsely chopped
1 cup Kalamata or other brine-cured black olives, pitted and halved
1 1/2 teaspoons fresh thyme leaves
2 fresh flat-leaf parsley sprigs
1 Turkish or 1/2 California bay leaf
2 (2- by 1/2-inch) strips fresh lemon zest, cut crosswise into fine julienne
1 teaspoon salt, or to taste
1/2 teaspoon black pepper, or to taste
For gremolata
3 tablespoons chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
1 large garlic clove, minced
1 teaspoon finely grated fresh fresh lemon zest 

Special equipment: a 7- to 9-quart heavy ovenproof pot (wide enough to hold shanks in 1 layer)


Make stew: 
Preheat oven to 325°F. 
Pat shanks dry and season with salt and pepper. Divide shanks and flour between 2 large sealable plastic bags and shake to coat, then remove shanks from bags, shaking off excess flour. Heat oil and 2 tablespoons butter in ovenproof pot over moderately high heat until foam subsides, then brown shanks well in 2 batches, 10 to 12 minutes per batch, transferring to a plate. 

Reduce heat to moderate and add remaining tablespoon butter to pot along with onions, carrot, celery, and garlic and cook, stirring, until onions are pale golden, about 5 minutes. Add remaining stew ingredients and bring to a boil, stirring. Arrange shanks in pot in 1 layer and return to a simmer. Cover pot and braise shanks in middle of oven until very tender, about 2 1/2 hours. Remove strings from osso buco and discard along with parsley sprigs and bay leaf. 

Make gremolata and serve osso buco: 
Stir together gremolata ingredients in a small bowl and sprinkle over osso buco. Serve immediately. 

Cooks' notes: 
• Osso buco (without gremolata) can be made 1 day ahead. Cool completely, uncovered, then chill, covered. Reheat, covered, in a 325°F oven 30 to 40 minutes. 
• Osso buco can also be cooked in a large roasting pan. Straddle pan across 2 burners for browning and boiling, then cover pan tightly with foil for braising.

Makes 8 to 10 servings.

Gourmet
February 2003


----------



## Konditor (Oct 16, 2004)

_Gourmet_ magazine’s recipe for *Ossobuco* is hyperbolic.  An authentically rendered *Ossobuco alla Milanese* is offered by Claudia Roden in her splendid volume, _The Good Food of Italy_.  Consider the fundamental composition of ingredients: 4 thick slices veal shank; flour for dredging; 2 oz. butter; 4 fl. oz. dry white wine; ½ lb. tomatoes; meat stock; salt & pepper.  Each piece of meat is topped with _gremolata_: chopped parsley; lemon zest; crushed garlic; an optional anchovy.  

Here’s my own simplified version of _Ossobuco_:  Heat oil in a heavy, ovenproof skillet; gently sauté 1 peeled, sliced onion and 1 minced clove of garlic, without browing.  Add 4 veal shanks, 2 cups canned crushed-plum tomatoes, 2 cups veal (or chicken) stock, and coarse salt; cover & simmer for about 75 minutes over low heat; if more liquid is needed, add sufficient stock.  Season with additional salt & freshly ground black pepper before serving with *Risotto alla Milanese*.  Note:  the marrow spooned from the bones is traditionally considered a great delicacy.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 16, 2004)

gasp!!!!! for shame kitchenelf, you went to epicurious for recipes....  

only kidding. that's where i get a  lot of mine. i still post there, on their recipe swap, but it's not as good as here. it's like one big long thread. once enough time and subposts have elapsed, they archive it under an index #, which makes it hard to find old posts and recipes. the people in the swap are great, but beware the chat room. some good people among many nasties...


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 16, 2004)

Lucky you-veal shanks for $1.79 a pound!!

Here's a recipe I use from Marcella Hazan.  I add the dry porcini.   I make it in a 7.5 qt. Le Crueset.  It's worth the effort.


OSSO BUCO MILANESE

1/4 C	Olive Oil
4	Veal Shanks-tied
	Flour
3 Tb	Butter
1/2 C	Onion, diced
1/3 C	Carrot, diced
1/3 C	Celery, diced
1/2 tsp Garlic, minced
2	Lemon Peel Strips
1/2 C	White Wine
1/4 C	Beef Broth
1/4 C	Water
3/4 C	Tomato, chopped
1/8 tsp	Thyme
1	Bay Leaf
2	Parsley Sprigs
1 Oz	Dry Porcini Mushrooms
TT	S&P

Add the oil to the pot and heat it.  Dust the shanks with flour, shaking off any excess.  Place the shanks into the pot in one layer.  Brown the shanks deeply all over.  Remove to a plate, drain excess oil from the pot.

Melt the butter and sweat the onion, carrots and celery on medium for 6-7 minutes.

Add the garlic and lemon peel and cook for another 2-3 minutes.

Add the wine and deglaze the pot, reducing the wine by half.

Heat the broth and water and add it to the pot along with the tomato, thyme, bay leaf, parsley mushrooms, salt and pepper.

The liquid should come two thirds of the way up the side of the shanks.  If it does not, add more broth and water.

Bring the liquid to a simmer, cover and place into the lower half of a 350º F. oven.  Turn and baste the shanks every 20 minutes.  Cook for 2 hours or until the shanks are very tender and a creamy dense sauce has formed.

When the shanks are done, remove them to a platter and reduce the sauce, if necessary, to thicken.  Remove the strings before serving.


----------



## kyles (Oct 16, 2004)

i am so jealous, we can't get Osso Bucco here at all  Veal is scary in England, if you can get it, it's the really scary white veal, made with foetal calves, not the older ones as it is in Oz. 

My recipe is similar to the Epicurious one, so I won't post it, only to say that you really have to make the gremolata. I tried once not doing that, and the second time I did it, and never looked back, it's such a little thing but it makes a massive difference to the finished dish.

I often make risotto to go with it, or baby new potatoes, polenta or occasionally mash. Yum yum!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 17, 2004)

Konditor, thanks so much for your explanation!!!  Hyperbolic huh?  Just looks like too much work to me!!   

buckytom - I'll get recipes anywhere I can!!!!  LOL

Thanks everyone for all the recipes and thank you Konditor for your simplified version!


----------



## ptr_hml (Oct 20, 2004)

THANKS for all the recipes I can't wait to try them-Tammy Making a trip to the same store tomorrow hopefully will come back with something else new!!!


----------



## debthecook (Oct 20, 2004)

Arthur Schwartz, NY Food Writer/Critic "The Food Maven" wrote about this one, I love it:


Osso Buco, Braised Veal Shanks

Serves 6 or 8 

This is from the Time-Life Foods of the World Series on Italy and it is my favorite recipe for Osso Buco - maybe because it was the first one I ever prepared. You know how sentimental one can get about these things.  

4   tablespoons butter 

1 1/2   cups finely chopped onions 

1/2   cup finely chopped carrots 

1/2   cup finely chopped celery 

1   teaspoon finely chopped garlic 

6 to 7   pounds veal shank or shin, sawed - not chopped - into 8 pieces, each 2 1/2 inches long, and tied with string around their circumference 

    Salt 

   Freshly ground black pepper 

    Flour 
   1/2   cup olive oil 

1   cup dry white wine 

1/2   teaspoon dried basil 

3/4   cup beef or chicken stock, fresh or canned 

1/2   teaspoon dried thyme 

3   cups drained canned whole tomatoes, coarsely chopped 

6  parsley sprigs 

2   bay leaves 


Gremolata:     
1  tablespoon grated lemon peel 

1   teaspoon finely chopped garlic 
  3  tablespoons finely chopped parsley 



    Choose a heavy shallow casserole or Dutch oven that has a tight cover and is just large enough to snugly hold the pieces of veal standing up in 1 layer. Melt the butter in the casserole over moderate heat and when the foam subsides, add the chopped onions, carrots, celery and garlic. Cook, stirring occasionally, for 10 to 15 minutes, or until the vegetables are lightly colored. Remove the casserole from the heat.

    Season the pieces of veal with salt and pepper, then roll them in flour and shake off the excess. In a heavy 10- to 12-inch skillet, heat 6 tablespoons of olive oil until a haze forms over it. Brown the veal in the oil over moderately high heat, 4 or 5 pieces at a time, adding more oil as needed. Transfer the browned pieces to the casserole and stand them sided by side on top of the vegetables.

    Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Now discard almost all of the fat from the skillet, leaving just a film on the bottom. Pour in the wine and boil it briskly over high heat until it is reduced to about 1/2 cup. Scrape in any browned bits clinging to the pan. Stir in the beef stock, basil, thyme, tomatoes, parsley sprigs and bay leaves and bring to a boil, then pour it all over the veal. The liquid should come halfway up the side of the veal; if it does not, add more stock. Bring the casserole to a boil on top of the stove. Cover and bake in the lower third of the oven, basting occasionally and regulating the oven heat to keep the casserole simmering gently. In about 1 hour and 15 minutes the veal should be tender; test it by piercing the meat with the tip of a sharp knife. To serve, arrange the pieces of veal on a heated platter and spoon the sauce and vegetables from the casserole around them. Sprinkle the top with gremolata - a piquant garnish made by mixing the grated lemon rind and chopped garlic and parsley together.


----------



## honeybee (Oct 20, 2004)

*osso bucco recipes needed*

I remember seeing SARA'S SECRETS have an episode featuring osso bucco. It was awhile ago.


----------

